# Non Golden Agility Brag



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You guys have to allow me. I don't have a lab board to brag on and since she is Teddi and Gabby's sister....

Quinn finished her first agility title this weekend!!!! She got her novice standard. I am so proud of my little pocket rocket and hubby. 

Quinn as you may or may not know, cut her paw pad. Not serious at all but it hurt. The vet put a bandage on it when we got home on Wed, it was huge. She said it is a lot of bandage but she is hoping it would stay on for 48 hours. Friday afternoon I took it off, and Quinn was no longer limping. She was ready to go. However Saturday we were gone all day with Gabby.... trial should be fun. 

Novice jumpers was first, and it was a a fast moving course. A nice course but nothing was going to slow the dogs down (no pin wheels or anything) Quinn is a fast dog too. I was IMPRESSED with both Quinn and Art's performance in that class. I was worried she would be out of control due to lack of work the past week. She is a HIGH drive and energy dog. They nailed the course and made it look easy. Not one mistake. about halfway through the course right after a very fast piece, hubby chose to put a front cross in, in front of a tunnel entry. Smart move. It made Quinn slow just enough to pay attention, and get the cross in. I think it set up how smooth the rest of the course went. It was a Q, score 100, time 19.26 and first place. Her first jumper Q. 

Then standard. It was not nearly as smooth as jumpers. Quinn has fabulous contacts but she was not doing them yesterday. Oh she stopped but off the obstacle and would turn toward Art. That did not help him get her to the next obstacle, and she would not hold her sit so he could move. Took two tries to complete the weaves, she did have a table fault. Again she did not hold her sit. She knows better, but that was her only fault. All the obstacles were jumped, in the correct order, in the correct direction and the bars stayed up, so it was still a Q, just not a very pretty one. She won her class too, there were not too many Q's in novice. It was a fast standard course and there were a lot of problems. 

I think Quinn's biggest issue was she was brought out too early and even though Art kept her away from the excitement in the shade, she ramped up coupled with the energy from no work for a week, it just made things not so smooth. Art needs to learn to leave her in the crate as long as possible. She is the type you get out early, warm up and jump then put away until she runs. Quinn has no patience. She wants to play and she wants to play NOW!!!! She did control her noise until she ran though, that was a very good thing. She was not out as long for jumpers and I think Art now sees the difference. It's a learning thing. On to Open Standard. We trial again indoors in a couple weeks, one day. Sent the move up out yesterday. 

Quinnie has big footsteps to follow having Belle as our first agility dog. She is off to a splendid start!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay Quinn!! Q for Quinn! Great job, even with a novice handler


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Congratulations - golden or not LOL


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah for Quinn.. she is still enough of a family member to me because she came from the same kennel. Isn't it grand to get a puppy and have it exactly what you wanted!
Yeah for energy and drive!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

way to go Quinn, looks like Art needs to get his running shoes on


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

As Quinn is an honorary Golden, dressed in a black coat, I don't see the problem posting about any of her stuff on this forum. That said....YAY Quinn and Art! Sounds like you all had a great weekend. Pictures? Video?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

Michelle she is so much fun. It's fun when I read of Titan's successes and think Quinn and Titan have the same breeder. Goes to show they do it right with Goldens and Labs. I did write Denise to let her know Quinn's brag, and I have a friend who is starting to look. Hoping she will let me know if they have an upcoming litter that might work for her. 

Pam yes Art will need his running shoes. She is a quick dog but she is learning to move away from him so the distance stuff is coming. Hopefully after the first of the year we will be able to do more trials and they will start to get more consistent. I am also hoping he moves into the advanced class because they run 'courses' not sequences. He will do at least the next session on Tuesday we will see after that. 

We do have video still on the camera. I don't know how to download it. Then we have to break into sections by dog. Art does all that. It's HD so the files are WAY too big to post. However once he does his part I can post on You Tube. Not sure I videoed the standard run, I think I forgot to turn it on....oops. But I did get the jumpers run. Novice videographer in training.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOO HOOOOO!!! Congratulations to Art and Quinney! It seems like yesterday when you got her! Wow, they grow up so fast!

I am certain this will be the first of many agility titles for your little black girlie! Looking forward to seeing the video!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We have the video of the jumpers run. I did forget to record the standard :doh: You need to push the "on" button. It comes on when you open the screen so I always forget that darn button. Novice videographer. 

Anyway here is the jumpers run. I am proud of my husband and our little pocket rocket. 

Quinn Ann Arbor - YouTube


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Outstanding!!!


----------

